# sceen print on windbreaker type jackets



## flattop (Nov 7, 2007)

someone asked me if i can sceen print on windbreaker type jackets they want 50
if anybody has done it with good results let me know or should steer clear thanks for any help.


----------



## SauteeLes1 (Jan 18, 2008)

Yes I have printed windbreaker jackets. You will need to add nylon bonding catalyst to your ink, to make it adhere to the material. (Mix only what you need, you will lose what ink is left over.
Les


----------



## txscreener (Jan 19, 2008)

And....was out your screen and clean your squeegee as soon as you are done.


----------



## perrolocodesigns (Oct 24, 2006)

If the jackets are lined you will need a "jacket hold down platen" to keep the outer shell stationary during printing. 

I always steer clear of multi-color jobs on nylon. But that's just me.


----------



## ozzteee (Oct 12, 2007)

You need to triple you print prices if you do them because jackets cost alot more than shirts.I have been printing jackets 25yrs.You should also clean the print area with a solvent to remove waterproofing so ink will adhear better.I use alcohal and fla**** before you print.Find some nylon at fabric shop to do testing before you try it on customer goods .Good luck Teee


----------



## studog79 (Jul 13, 2006)

Combine all the above and you have your answer.


----------



## flattop (Nov 7, 2007)

thanks for all the help. i might outsource it and see if i can make a buck.


----------



## proprint1 (Aug 20, 2007)

Great Question & very good comments, where do you guys buy this additive from? Do you have to buy it from the ink manufacturer?


----------



## txjake (Dec 2, 2008)

Also have to add that if you run the jacket through a conveyor dryer, be very careful... the jackets will start melting when they hit about 300 degrees.


----------



## studog79 (Jul 13, 2006)

Yes any ink distributor will have a catalyst. Tell them exactly what type of material you are printing on and they should be able to help you.


----------



## ozzteee (Oct 12, 2007)

Also when running through dryer catalized ink takes longer to cool down!! If it folds over onto its self it will stick together and ruin print.
Teee


----------



## bleeder (Jan 8, 2010)

Can you do a plastisol transfer with catlyst added for nylon?


----------

